# Resources regarding children in divorced homes



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm sure I can google search, and that if I take any further steps I'll get excellent recommendations then as well, but do any of you have recommended reading regarding children going through divorce?

I'm struggling right now to reconcile how I feel with what to do next. Feeling a little insane in fact, as though the rational side and emotional side have just parted ways and no longer speak to one another. Can't believe I'm considering it at all.

If it is specifically about young children all the better. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/287202-married-children-yet-lonely.html

For those interested in backstory.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Some good reading on the topic.

Putting Children First: Proven Parenting Strategies for Helping Children Thrive Through Divorce

The Truth About Children and Divorce: Dealing with the Emotions So You and Your Children Can Thrive 


Helping Your Kids Cope with Divorce the Sandcastles Way


.


----------

